# Import pool to a specific directory



## MadHatter (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi there,
a few day ago I bought an SSD drive (Samsung MZ-7TD120BW) which I have installed FreeBSD 9.1 (ZFS). I would like to mount my old HD (500GB) as /usr/home. I have created a new zpool (zhome) and I tryed to run:
`# zpool import -R /usr/home zhome"`
and it works until I reboot the system.
There's a way to make it permanently?
Thanks
MadHatter


----------



## SirDice (Feb 4, 2013)

`# zfs set mountpoint=/usr/home zhome`


----------



## MadHatter (Feb 5, 2013)

It works, thanks!


----------

